# My account has been flagged - too many cancellations.



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Anyone get this?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Hey, that looks like the message I got yesterday, along with my 30 minute timeout.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Anyone get this?
> 
> View attachment 368384
> View attachment 368385


Just reply that you're an IC, if Lyft wants to dictate who you pickup then start taking taxes out and pay into your Social Security, otherwise STFU.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Anyone get this?
> 
> View attachment 368384
> View attachment 368385


Yes I got it yesterday and there's nothing I can do about it. They tell me to cancel or the pin is not the same place as the address and I try both places and there is nowhere to stop at the pin and the actual address does not start the clock or register me as being there so I could wait endlessly for no pay


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I get those frequently. I just ignore them and continue driving as I normally do.
If they press you further, just tell them there was “safety concern” that necessitated the cancellation. :smiles:


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> I get those frequently. I just ignore them and continue driving as I normally do. :smiles:


Just wait the 5 minutes at the pin then cancel no show.



AuxCordBoston said:


> Anyone get this?
> 
> View attachment 368384
> View attachment 368385


There are only 2 kinds of people that drive for Lyft, those that can't get to drive for Uber or been banned from Uber.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> I get those frequently. I just ignore them and continue driving as I normally do.
> If they press you further, just tell them there was "safety concern" that necessitated the cancellation. :smiles:


You get them often? Have you ever been suspended or deactivated?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> You get them often? Have you ever been suspended or deactivated?


Never. Just be calm & well-mannered if you have to write or speak to Rohit.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Never. Just be calm & well-mannered if you have to write or speak to Rohit.


Just tell Rohit to go F him/herself.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Just reply that you're an IC, if Lyft wants to dictate who you pickup then start taking taxes out and pay into your Social Security, otherwise STFU.


Except despite your IC status (and your tough guy words), Lyft can and will deactivate a driver for excessive cancellations.


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Anyone get this?
> 
> View attachment 368384
> View attachment 368385


I'll give them the middle finger


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

OK to ignore Uber warnings.
Lyft doesn’t screw around


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Just tell them cancellations occur due to consistent “poor Lyft experiences”.

“Poor Lyft Experiences” lead to:

- untold wasted unpaid mileage
- countless amounts of wasted time
- upset and confused passenges

And

PISSED OFF DRIVERS!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Just sick KIT on em!

geez dude


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Just wait the 5 minutes at the pin then cancel no show.
> 
> 
> There are only 2 kinds of people that drive for Lyft, those that can't get to drive for Uber or been banned from Uber.


You can't always GET to the pin to do that.

IE Pins in lakes, Pins in gated communities ect.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Don't worry about that message. I've gotten it a few times. They need you.....


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

It’’s phrased as poor experiences and it says “we hope these reports will stop.” 

They are not rider reports. The riders are not complaining. It’s Lyft complaining about the cancels.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Just wait the 5 minutes at the pin then cancel no show.
> 
> 
> There are only 2 kinds of people that drive for Lyft, those that can't get to drive for Uber or been banned from Uber.


how the hell do you get banned from uber ? its impossible


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I was getting similar risk of suspension warnings. My notice said that my pax were cancelling after I called them . The only time I do this is when new recruits from the local marine base bombard me with requests on the weekends . I literally can’t get them, I’m not authorized .. I feel that’s an emergency reason to call. It’s free for them to cancel within two min. Lyft is assuming it’s a bad passenger experience , but there weren’t any complaints from them. 

If I decline or cancel those marines , I lose my trip info . I started texting them instead of calling but that also got me a notice, maybe because I used the word cancel in it. Either way it’s all Lyft’s fault lol. 


Your notice of suspension looks to me like you’re running both apps and trying to finish your Uber ride before getting to the Lyft pax causing the lyft pax to cancel. Is that what’s going on?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

You started texting them ... on Lyft. 

K.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

Just decline or ignore them instead of accepting them. My acceptance rate is 22% as I will not accept a ride less then 5 minutes from me. If I accept one and it turns out it is farther away, I cancel with the pickup is too far option


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Write them and say, you don't pay my gas to got 15 minutes out of my way. They are eventually going to take it out of the system from what one Lyft executive said, it's meaningless.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> I was getting similar risk of suspension warnings. My notice said that my pax were cancelling after I called them . The only time I do this is when new recruits from the local marine base bombard me with requests on the weekends . I literally can't get them, I'm not authorized .. I feel that's an emergency reason to call. It's free for them to cancel within two min. Lyft is assuming it's a bad passenger experience , but there weren't any complaints from them.
> 
> If I decline or cancel those marines , I lose my trip info . I started texting them instead of calling but that also got me a notice, maybe because I used the word cancel in it. Either way it's all Lyft's fault lol.
> 
> Your notice of suspension looks to me like you're running both apps and trying to finish your Uber ride before getting to the Lyft pax causing the lyft pax to cancel. Is that what's going on?


I'm accepting a lyft ride while the Uber app is on. Then I get a Uber ping which is much closer so I accept it and cancel on Lyft.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I'm accepting a lyft ride while the Uber app is on. Then I get a Uber ping which is much closer so I accept it and cancel on Lyft.


I know that SEEMS like the smart way to go, but any contractor that agrees to a job but then cancels for a better job or lies about the reasons for the delay, doesn't care about customer service. This happens in construction also. You hired a company but he says he can't get the parts until next week... in actuality he has the parts, he just wants to knock another job out while you wait. It's a jerk move bro!! And U/L will dump you for it eventually .

My case is totally different . These new recruit marines are a pain in my ass. I have to lose all my benefits by declining them. It's not fair to me. So I call them to cancel and quickly explain why! So hopefully they get it from now on. It's not costing them anything . Your situation is purely greed. It hurts the overall public view of the brand.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

on my 3rd 89 min suspension after a handfull of 30 min ones & a handful of 5 min ones

went from final warning despite my "5.0" rating back to "at risk for deactivation" after accepting my last 3 without pretexting


ill keep yall posted

ar is 5% on lyft
ill be good & stop cancelling for about a month or 100 rides & just 1 star everyone not going to airport, since thats what its based on, i heard its 15% but i have to be higher than that

im xl only so only thing worse than a $3-4 gross ride on lower tiers is a $4-5 ride on xl but itll give me a chance to unmatch from all the locals & make future drivers wary of accepting them, damm x riders starting to creep over to xl side

remember theyre not your "passengers" till youre getting paid lyft is punishing you for not providing free labor, its way past illegal but no one cares, paying pax think im 5.0, tip regularly & well idc what non paying pax or pax i never meet say, its all autobots & the algo violating independent contractor rights

they suspended me for 89 min last month when a rider cancelled on me lol like wtf

then while waiting on a disabled guy stuck waiting on elevator with wheelchair, while texting me they suspended me on a ride lol, hes now a local off app regular & sent lyft an email explaining the situation, another suspension was a prostitute with a bank stop like i was going to be on bank camera while sge deposited her trap lol so cancelled & was suspended, lyft beyond criminal haha

but usually while suspended ill get an uber to fill the time

they act like you cant get the details of your contract and punish you for knowing 3rd grade math or refusing to provide free labor

lyft is just an uber back up, if they do fire me i have hundreds of emails, thousands of screenshots proving illegal crap & opted out of arbitration so ill get the maximum i can in smalls claims court & be back to uber only

never used to accidently accept with lyft app when doing something else on phone just this month or after update it acts like uber so gotta be careful with those now

actually for the continued insults i think ill start picking up the lower tiered scheduled rides that dont pay a legal wage for my time but will cover gas $3-4 and keep me close to 1 star all those locals why not itll make my next 100 rides fun & unmatched from lyft locals


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I know that SEEMS like the smart way to go, but any contractor that agrees to a job but then cancels for a better job or lies about the reasons for the delay, doesn't care about customer service. This happens in construction also. You hired a company but he says he can't get the parts until next week... in actuality he has the parts, he just wants to knock another job out while you wait. It's a jerk move bro!! And U/L will dump you for it eventually .
> 
> My case is totally different . These new recruit marines are a pain in my ass. I have to lose all my benefits by declining them. It's not fair to me. So I call them to cancel and quickly explain why! So hopefully they get it from now on. It's not costing them anything . Your situation is purely greed. It hurts the overall public view of the brand.


I don't think it is greed, but I don't really see an advantage to switching. I run both apps and if I accept a ride unless by mistake, then I actually want it and generally take the other app offline. Sometimes, howver, both apps can get left on and I may accept a second ride and the pax will just have to wait till I finish first ride. I almost never cancel, I just drive away. And yes, it can generate the nasty message you got. BTW, even if you are a "good boy" expect the nasty messages to continue for a while. Eventually, they will stop with no consequences.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Hey, that looks like the message I got yesterday, along with my 30 minute timeout.


A "Time Out"? What are you 3?

WTF wrong with those people with a "time out"?


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Just tell Rohit to go F him/herself.


Rohit is working Lyft as a side gig??


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> I don't think it is greed, but I don't really see an advantage to switching. I run both apps and if I accept a ride unless by mistake, then I actually want it and generally take the other app offline. Sometimes, howver, both apps can get left on and I may accept a second ride and the pax will just have to wait till I finish first ride. I almost never cancel, I just drive away. And yes, it can generate the nasty message you got. BTW, even if you are a "good boy" expect the nasty messages to continue for a while. Eventually, they will stop with no consequences.


That's sounds reasonable and I'm certainly not directing my comment at you . The way you're doing it makes sense. I HAVE noticed an uptick in pax telling me that several drivers cancelled on them before I got the ping. So it's definitely a THiNG for drivers to run both apps and actually cancel the 1st one they accepted and take what they think is a better ride on the other app.

Ultimately it ties up dispatch and takes away rides from an already limited market. When the pax finally does get picked up, they aren't in a tipping mood that's for sure !! I also think it creates resentment between the drivers and pax ultimately making the passengers think we're slimeballs that don't deserve their tips or good behavior . Again not directing it at you Lyft_rat

I also read drivers on here using their passenger apps to request rides so other drivers will be tied up only to cancel at the 1:59 mark. I can't believe people cheat like that . I've mentioned in a different post. The highest earners are usually the biggest crooks and cheaters...eventually it comes crashing down.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Anyone get this?
> 
> View attachment 368384
> View attachment 368385


It's Lyft who gives a fk.


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

wn100804 said:


> A "Time Out"? What are you 3?
> 
> WTF wrong with those people with a "time out"?


Unlike you, he is a savy driver... He is referring as time out to a 30min account suspension. From my experience, unless you drive for fun a two hours suspension is a common thing to have happened to you on lyft...

Do not be afraid to cancel. I get suspended often as I drive up on DF see the destination and cancel if the filter did not work as I wanted it to work. I have it down to a science.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> That's sounds reasonable and I'm certainly not directing my comment at you . The way you're doing it makes sense. I HAVE noticed an uptick in pax telling me that several drivers cancelled on them before I got the ping. So it's definitely a THiNG for drivers to run both apps and actually cancel the 1st one they accepted and take what they think is a better ride on the other app.
> 
> Ultimately it ties up dispatch and takes away rides from an already limited market. When the pax finally does get picked up, they aren't in a tipping mood that's for sure !! I also think it creates resentment between the drivers and pax ultimately making the passengers think we're slimeballs that don't deserve their tips or good behavior . Again not directing it at you Lyft_rat
> 
> I also read drivers on here using their passenger apps to request rides so other drivers will be tied up only to cancel at the 1:59 mark. I can't believe people cheat like that . I've mentioned in a different post. The highest earners are usually the biggest crooks and cheaters...eventually it comes crashing down.


yup ive ordered a few from my bed to get the cockroaches who dont live in my area to go away, they no longer sleep in their cars in my neighborhood or circles 15+ hours a day but thats mostly because rate cuts dont make it worth it for them anymore, but theres been a few trying to infiltrate my honey hole, usually just making sure they waited hours for a $4 min fare usually drives em away

alls fare in love & cab rides, sorry not sorry i cancel, ignore, & can play games just like uber lyft


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> yup ive ordered a few from my bed to get the cockroaches who dont live in my area to go away, they no longer sleep in their cars in my neighborhood or circles 15+ hours a day but thats mostly because rate cuts dont make it worth it for them anymore, but theres been a few trying to infiltrate my honey hole, usually just making sure they waited hours for a $4 min fare usually drives em away
> 
> alls fare in love & cab rides, sorry not sorry i cancel, ignore, & can play games just like uber lyft


That's why I screen shot repeat offenders of cancellations so your account gets flagged. They know you're also a driver.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> yup ive ordered a few from my bed to get the cockroaches who dont live in my area to go away, they no longer sleep in their cars in my neighborhood or circles 15+ hours a day but thats mostly because rate cuts dont make it worth it for them anymore, but theres been a few trying to infiltrate my honey hole, usually just making sure they waited hours for a $4 min fare usually drives em away
> 
> alls fare in love & cab rides, sorry not sorry i cancel, ignore, & can play games just like uber lyft


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Galveston said:


> That's why I screen shot repeat offenders of cancellations so your account gets flagged. They know you're also a driver.


anonymous rider account seperate old phone grasshopper

back up driver accounts also easy to setup for back up

every rider that didnt tip or i cancelled on with a record of in app(start trip cancel for local addys) has been unmatched from since 2015

not really interested in locals who cant afford a car lol stopped associating with "adults" that cant afford a car round 1993 lol, relocated near bunch of hotels 30+ miles from airport based on best uber lyft , locals usually bad rides, ill spend 1 day a month accepting all & 1 starring & unmatching from them if not airport rides

& license plate not in uber lyfts system but valid registration is & valid license plate registration for police is on vehicle so snitches will be reporting a vehicle not in uber lyfts system

organized crime rackets dont care long as you earn for them



O-Side Uber said:


> View attachment 368945


while i try to have empathy with other drivers in the end they are competition

i do try to fight for their rights by posting the truth about uber lyfts illegal tactics

sorry not sorry
cab drivers hate me for scabbin but least i scab for legal wages, i hate drivers that actually accept rides for less than $8-10 gross, might as well move their failure date up as regardless of my tactics 96% wont be around next year anyway, their more than welcome to drop half a mil on a condo to work the area & get a beat up minivan to qualify for double the fare


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> anonymous rider account seperate old phone grasshopper
> 
> back up driver accounts also easy to setup for back up
> 
> ...


What is this Back up driver account you speak of... Easy to set up LOL!!! it took Uber 16 days to set up my real driver account . I'd love to see what it takes to make a "Back up" hahaha


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Dekero said:


> What is this Back up driver account you speak of... Easy to set up LOL!!! it took Uber 16 days to set up my real driver account . I'd love to see what it takes to make a "Back up" hahaha


someone that looks like you that will never sign up, friend, family, stranger on craigslist or just same ethnicity most pax dont look up from their slave screens to notice or care, 1st 2 years my profile pic was a famous musician

dark web sells em

altered i.d.

uber lyft only verify background check that can take a week or few

everything else is an auto bot & usually auto accepted within an hour no humans are looking at inspection forms, personal insurance, registration unless autobot flags

inspection forms dont even have soace for phone number lol, you think uber lyft snail mails or visits auto repair shop who wouldnt even have a duplicate on file to verify, go to any airport lot half the cars wouldnt pass inspection on tires alone, puc dont care, feds dont care, labor department dont care they all in on this ponzi

you think someone actually delivering hundreds of pounds miles for $3-4 gross 1970s wages can afford to maintain their car? its cellphone bill, food, & hopefully a full tank to try again next day

its beyond illegal & negligent but once every year & a half ish the algo will deactivate you with no warning & it can take a day or weeks for them to reactivate which again beyond illegal so its good to have a back up


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I ASSUME this is Lyft putting you in time out? Go drive goober bro. So when they put you into time out go drive the other. Tell them to screw themselves!


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Ubericator said:


> Unlike you, he is a savy driver... He is referring as time out to a 30min account suspension. From my experience, unless you drive for fun a two hours suspension is a common thing to have happened to you on lyft...
> 
> Do not be afraid to cancel. I get suspended often as I drive up on DF see the destination and cancel if the filter did not work as I wanted it to work. I have it down to a science.


Hmm, you get 'suspended often' and I have never been suspended for anything and still have a 5.0 rating.

Yep, unlike me, you must be the savvy one. rriiigghht.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> someone that looks like you that will never sign up, friend, family, stranger on craigslist or just same ethnicity most pax dont look up from their slave screens to notice or care, 1st 2 years my profile pic was a famous musician
> 
> dark web sells em
> 
> ...


You, Sir, are a cancer in the system. It will likely end badly for you.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> You, Sir, are a cancer in the system. It will likely end badly for you.


Heed this guys words! He is a lyft rat after all..


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> You, Sir, are a cancer in the system. It will likely end badly for you.


only thing promised to us all is death so technically youre right unless you make it to the singularity, but far as uber lyft worse case scenario is deactivated after making 200+K in 4 years off 1-3 rides per day doh back up account good to go so nope ill be playing for the ponzi till the ponzi goes poof

dont hate the playas hate the game uber lyft is the cancer no ones commiting suicide because of me, no drivers being murdered because of me, i never murdered a homeless woman with my magical robot car, i dont steal from seniors, exploit immigrants, rob corky from life goes on with a gamified app, i dont let unsafe cars on the road due to negligence of not verifying inspection forms, im not responsible for thousands of women getting raped & drivers being robbed because i dont want "friction" of verifying riders........

i just deliver 1-3 members of my community to the airport everyday & try to avoid the blatant fraud uber lyft sends me call me simple

organized crime rewards the earners & churns thru the mopes & patsies


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> only thing promised to us all is death so technically youre right unless you make it to the singularity, but far as uber lyft worse case scenario is deactivated after making 200+K in 4 years off 1-3 rides per day doh back up account good to go so nope ill be playing for the ponzi till the ponzi goes poof
> 
> dont hate the playas hate the game uber lyft is the cancer no ones commiting suicide because of me, no drivers being murdered because of me, i never murdered a homeless woman with my magical robot car, i dont steal from seniors, exploit immigrants, rob corky from life goes on with a gamified app, i dont let unsafe cars on the road due to negligence of not verifying inspection forms, im not responsible for thousands of women getting raped & drivers being robbed because i dont want "friction" of verifying riders........
> 
> ...


I hate to say it, but you make a good point....


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

CTK said:


> You started texting them ... on Lyft.
> 
> K.


yeah, just text the phone number people call you on


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> yeah, just text the phone number people call you on


or go to acessibility & choose hard of hearing


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

There’s nothing you can do if you’re stuck in heavy commute traffic. Why doesn’t Lyft take that into consideration? Last time Lyft claimed a passenger was only 12 minutes away when he was actually 22 minutes away according to Google maps. Halfway there it was cancelled and Lyft re-dispatched me 9 minutes in the opposite direction. A couple minutes later that trip was cancelled as well. The app is now permanently off because they refused to pay any cancellation fees. I’m not wasting any more time driving around in circles.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

May H. said:


> There's nothing you can do if you're stuck in heavy commute traffic. Why doesn't Lyft take that into consideration? Last time Lyft claimed a passenger was only 12 minutes away when he was actually 22 minutes away according to Google maps. Halfway there it was cancelled and Lyft re-dispatched me 9 minutes in the opposite direction. A couple minutes later that trip was cancelled as well. The app is now permanently off because they refused to pay any cancellation fees. I'm not wasting any more time driving around in circles.


traffic, weather, construction, police shut downs, dead miles dont exist in uber lyfts world

they get paid every trip regardless they dont care they & riders think drivers live right next to pick up & own homes right next to drop off or we have teleportation devices so no need to pay us to pick up & who cares if its an hour+ back home or where you need to be after drop off

so they hide all the details of the contract & just keep sending them to anyone online till some future failure accepts it, doesnt cost them a dime & ponzi scams dont care about profit

they lie about arrival time so pax think a ride closer than it is so theyre more likely to order then mad thinking you late when theres no possible way you can get their unless you speed & blow thru red lights lol which is a bad start to every trip that ises those tactics

lose lose for driver so just ignore the obvious ones that do it, o have a pretext i send that adds 3-5 minutes to arrival time that gets those in a hurry to cancel had to stop that on lyft because apparently as an independent contractor i cant contact my pax without being punished with a time out like an employee, but uber has stopped caring about cancel & never had issues with my pretext


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> traffic, weather, construction, police shut downs, dead miles dont exist in uber lyfts world
> 
> they get paid every trip regardless they dont care they & riders think drivers live right next to pick up & own homes right next to drop off or we have teleportation devices so no need to pay us to pick up & who cares if its an hour+ back home or where you need to be after drop off
> 
> ...


I'd love to see what that pretext says...


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I'd love to see what that pretext says...


just basic questions im entitled to for due dilligence on my blank contract, let them know they need to be with someone over 18 to ride so the kiddos will cancel, let em know im cool with all pets even though im not but to cover my tracks & get tips from the animal lovers, let them know the route i take for evidence in case uber lyft tries to readjust a week or few later, & that ill be there in 7-15 minutes (least 3+ more than app says)away & to please confirm

i will pick up 7-20+ minutes if its opposite direction of airport if i know its airport cuz its xl only & i get paid those miles but if its towards the airport i lose those miles so those have to be less than 5 minutes from my bed

great to screen

if 6 i usually cancel dont like pulling up a seat & 6 rarely go to airport & far as im concerned even on xl im not compensated legally for all that weight, wear/tear 6 pax cause most of my xl trips they could easily of fit in an x but they know the deal lol & dont mind paying a fair price for the space

if they say well app says 3 or 5min, i know they in a rush & cant be pleased & cancel

if they read & no reply by the time i get dressed and get to my pre heated car its a cancel, they dont respect the human spending free time & gas to get them enough i dont respect them enough to come get em,

if they text back and avoid every ? i asked cancel

go figure pax going to airport usually text back with all the info i desire & a thank you because its a trip with purpose, some even say no rush give them a few extra minutes etc....

at a minimum a flights going to be $100 so its a valuable trip no one wants to miss a flight it behooves them to contact back so everyones on the same page

many tell me its smart & appreciate it while on the way i tell em its early gps isnt always real time & accurate along with tech and some riders might still be sleep or scheduled it so like to give people a heads up that a humans on the other end of app and on the way

those that dont reply is usually because theyre not really going anywhere but to work around the block or some bs

but i dont ask destination ; ) even though i should have the right just in case but they usually let me know since its cleverly worded


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> just basic questions im entitled to for due dilligence on my blank contract, let them know they need to be with someone over 18 to ride so the kiddos will cancel, let em know im cool with all pets even though im not but to cover my tracks & get tips from the animal lovers, let them know the route i take for evidence in case uber lyft tries to readjust a week or few later, & that ill be there in 7-15 minutes (least 3+ more than app says)away & to please confirm
> 
> great to screen
> 
> ...


What law says a RS driver cannot ask for the destination?
Do you really think you can be fired or kicked off the app for that?
Are you sure it's legal for U/L to do that?
Do wonder why U/L wants to conduct all its legal challenges behind closed doors?
It's so you don't find out how the legal system deal with the phony TOS control mechanism.

If it's not profitable to the IC driver, driver makes a call based on that and that alone every time hence the desti question.

So if you want to ask a better question then ask for the distance and NOT the location.
They won't know the distance so instead they will just tell you if they're inclined to do so at all.
If it feels fishy and it's busy but the ride is not juiced, make the call.

Effing A....sigh


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

BeansnRice said:


> What law says a RS driver cannot ask for the destination?
> Do you really think you can be fired or kicked off the app for that?
> Are you sure it's legal for U/L to do that?
> Do wonder why U/L wants to conduct all its legal challenges behind closed doors?
> ...


no law
i feel i should be able to ask destination
but uber lyft can say i discriminated on destination when all i discriminate on is wheter its profitable or not so i word it cleverly

years ago i used to call "this your driver confirming an airport drop off" but found a copy & paste pretext does better

im not a millionaire not trying to be a test case trying to fight a case with a company that burns more a day then ill make in 20 years lol they throw $9000 a minute into a fire no fighting that

i ask for how many bags, pax... so i have a weight estimate ; ) & can do a cost analasis of course

like i said most going to airport are happy to reply back & thats the only thing im screening for airport is $50+ an hour after costs every other ride is $4 an hour, im no rocket scientist but i can figure out one actually covers my costs & pays a legal wage & all the others will have me in the 96% who fail bucket


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> no law
> i feel i should be able to ask destination
> but uber lyft can say i discriminated on destination when all i discriminate on is wheter its profitable or not so i word it cleverly
> 
> ...


The reality is that you may have to be that test case one day if you care about this job and your rights to profit as an IC.

Btw, I haven't seen $50 an hour for airports in the San Francisco area in 3 years.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Anyone get this?
> 
> View attachment 368384
> View attachment 368385


Get back out there...the COMMUNITY is depending on you!!! -o:


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

BeansnRice said:


> The reality is that you may have to be that test case one day if you care about this job and your rights to profit as an IC.
> 
> Btw, I haven't seen $50 an hour for airports in the San Francisco area in 3 years.


at .60 a mile need to be 100 miles away comedy tragedy

at $1.20+ 30+ miles will do smart tint for a $10 toll also helps

xl pays double

i dont care about it, i do but i dont if that makes sense

throw me half a billion ill be a savior but theres no battling criminals bringing in 2.4 billion a month cash flow & "burning" $9000 a minute gotta be realistic

i just do my 1-3 rides a day & try to let people know the truth

just 1 miilion in a marketing campain could bring em down but what idiot justs throws a million dollars away just to promote truth & help out the working class thats just not realistic


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> at .60 a mile need to be 100 miles away comedy tragedy
> 
> at $1.20+ 30+ miles will do smart tint for a $10 toll also helps
> 
> ...


Good points.

I post so people can consider another point of view and so hopefully I can remind people that the rhetoric is way off course.

The baseline idea of what's right and what shouldn't be tolerated has been erased.

However so think it's cool the way things are now which is worse now then it's ever been.

U/L drivers are having their human and worker rights violated.

But, it seems, America, both left and right love it. They love their RS slave too much to fight for fairness.

Especially if they think we will make more of charge more.

Instead it's just, " wow bro, sorry to hear that."

No tip.


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

wn100804 said:


> Hmm, you get 'suspended often' and I have never been suspended for anything and still have a 5.0 rating.
> 
> Yep, unlike me, you must be the savvy one. rriiigghht.


Buddy, if your per hour is sky high you are doing it wrong... I exploit the system to gain a competitive advantage and make 150%-250% per hour more than the average wn100804 (ant) when I drive. Unlike you I will be happy when permanently deactivated because I caused it making money, not taking it up the ass and smiling like yourself...


----------



## czervik7 (Oct 16, 2015)

I’ve heard from a number of passengers that their driver would drive in circles or wouldn’t move and they were forced to cancel. Seems like a scam some drivers are running. Doesn’t look like it will work for very long though.


----------



## Berry mian (Dec 5, 2018)

Just tell us why you drive for Lyft I want to have a little bit more understanding of you?


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Ubericator said:


> Buddy, if your per hour is sky high you are doing it wrong... I exploit the system to gain a competitive advantage and make 150%-250% per hour more than the average wn100804 (ant) when I drive. Unlike you I will be happy when permanently deactivated because I caused it making money, not taking it up the ass and smiling like yourself...


Like I said . . . you must be the savvy one.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

CTK said:


> Except despite your IC status (and your tough guy words), Lyft can and will deactivate a driver for excessive cancellations.


Lyft has amended the Driver Agreement 3 times this year. It pops up on my screen while I'm driving, and prevents me from accepting rides until "I ACCEPT". The damn thing is 40 pages long...at least. Lyft expects us to endanger lives by reading that thing while on the Interstate? Can't pull over, without risking getting a ticket...or hit from behind. WTF is Lyft smoking?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> on my 3rd 89 min suspension after a handfull of 30 min ones & a handful of 5 min ones
> 
> went from final warning despite my "5.0" rating back to "at risk for deactivation" after accepting my last 3 without pretexting
> 
> ...


update

bout a month since my final warning a hand ful of 29 min suspension a few longer ones & a few 89 min ones

didnt cancel any rides but ignored a ton more ar 10% on xl only lol i still can screen on location but obviously do better with pretext & id rather cancel frim home instead of when i get there

so lyfts wants to punish me for not working free fine if its a ride i would cancel but i have to be a good boy for a minute i have other ways to piss the rider off without having to cancel & thats what ill now do

1st cancel today in about a month on way to uber pickup a scheduled 4.4 lol but i knew it was airport he texted back so i i i headed out the door but knew non tipper so accepted lyft ping 1min away started trip only going 1 mile not brain dead 40 miles > 1 mile & $50+ an hour is greater than $4 an hour

so per my 13th amendment rights cancelled the lyft & got a 29 min suspension that who cares cuz i woulda been offline anyway duh

so it wasnt final it goes to about 100 rides for cancel & kinda resets or reverts back to lessor punishements that violate my rights & labor laws that no one cares about anymore

final doesnt mean final least in my experience

next cancel i let ya know if its still 29 min or they go higher & start the games again


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

My account gets flags every weekend... for cancellations.... I still cancel oh well.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Just reply that you're an IC, if Lyft wants to dictate who you pickup then start taking taxes out and pay into your Social Security, otherwise STFU.


What did they say after YOU told them that?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> What did they say after YOU told them that?


No comment &#128541;


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

troothequalstroll said:


> update
> 
> bout a month since my final warning a hand ful of 29 min suspension a few longer ones & a few 89 min ones
> 
> ...


Is there some place in our app we can look to see if we're on a "suspension" and for how many minutes? I've long suspected that this happens, but you're the first one to confirm it. Thanks!


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> Is there some place in our app we can look to see if we're on a "suspension" and for how many minutes? I've long suspected that this happens, but you're the first one to confirm it. Thanks!


it usually sends me an autobot email & app is greyed out showing you how many minutes left its been 5 min, 29 min, 89 min all each a few times, then a "final" but final means be a good slave or wait 100 rides before cancelling so much then it removes final and starts again with lower punishements

least un my experience

punishing you for not working for free

on app if you click feedback is where it shows "warning despite your 5star ratinig youre at risk for deactivation for the fillowing bs" then lists them

one is usually poor pax experience when theyre not my pax till they are in my car & im getting paid

if im not getting paid & theyre punishing me they are in violation of my independent contractor rights as no one on the planet has dominion over me & can tell me to work for free & punish me if i dont

then it lists all my paying paxes accolades & stars lol they think im 5 stars thats all that matters, paying pax


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> OK to ignore Uber warnings.
> Lyft doesn't screw around


How long have you been driving, you sound like a newbie


----------

